# UberPool Passenger Stole My Wallet



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.

What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


That's unfortunate to hear but why would you keep your purse near a passenger and even give him the opportunity to steal from you. I make sure to not keep any valuables in arms reach of anyone and always keep my wallet and other things in center console where they can't be reached.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

My habits on driving safe...

Don't carry your wallet, just carry your license. Insurance and registration are already in car _visor_.
No credit cards. Buy a $50 gas card from your favorite place and keep it buried in your car console.
Never carry unnecessary keys... just your car key.
I once suggested removing my wedding ring but you can image how that was perceived by my wife.
Only carry a few bucks in cash for a coffee and snacks.
Keep your glove box locked.
Pepper spray easily accessible in driver door compartment (few times in my hand while pickup up pax)
Largest, legal sized knife just right of driver between seat and console. (never really had reason to pull out).
I don't want to carry my concealed firearm as you would need to declare it during a traffic stop (in NC) and that would just freak out pax and most likely get me deactivated.
I don't have one yet but I've though about keeping a cheap pay-as-you-go phone somewhere handy. Most likely you will lose your smart phone and would like to immediately report the theft (or call someone else). My research found that PagePlus is a viable carrier (uses Verizon network) and the cheapest pay-as-you-go option would be $10 to keep it active for four months.
But after two years of driving (avg. 8-10 hrs a week), I never had an instance where any of this was necessary. Although maybe I unknowingly had a few pax scan my car for opportunities and couldn't find any. Regardless, better to be safe than sorry and if anything ever happens, some of these would limit loss and minimize inconvenience.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> My habits on driving safe...
> 
> Don't carry your wallet, just carry your license. Insurance and registration are already in car _visor_.
> No credit cards. Buy a $50 gas card from your favorite place and keep it buried in your car console.
> ...


I think a more proactive approach to defending against unwanted pax behaviour is better. The consequences for this pax of asking for multiple stops were severe, but fair.


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

A guy and his girlfriend and he sits in the front??? That would be a red flag for me.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> My habits on driving safe...
> 
> Don't carry your wallet, just carry your license. Insurance and registration are already in car _visor_.
> No credit cards. Buy a $50 gas card from your favorite place and keep it buried in your car console.
> ...


I do all of this too. Also, add on a Mag Lite too...it has that heavy handle for bashing and helps with checking the backseat.

Sorry OP...thay sucks but then again, you let complete strangers into your car with the purse left out for the World to see....thats on you. Lesson Learned.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Holy shit! I am so so sorry OP - what a horrible human being. WHO DOES THAT??!! God, people suck donkey balls. 

What did Uber say when you contacted them to get pax details? You need to report this theft to law enforcement BUT tell Uber you want to give passenger the opportunity to do the right thing and return your property first.

If that doesn't work with Uber, call them back and tell them Police instructed you to get contact phone number and details for passengers so police can contact them. Also, Uber should be deactivating this shitheel immediately. No ifs, ands, or buts.

Did you pick up or drop off at their residence? At least you'd have somewhere to start.

Get your property back from these totally atrocious d-bags. This makes me sick- how hideous does someone need to be to do something like this?! It is NOT ok. This ******bag needs to be arrested.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Passengers will steal EVERYTHING that isn't nailed down. (And a few things that are)

Your best bet is to keep your wallet in a pocket and not a purse,

I know i know I'm a man and can't be saying these things...


People are A-holes and steal.a

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow how unfortunate that this happened to you.
There's some good tidbits mentioned already.

I would suggest getting/using a crossbody bag. Nothing big and bulky; something zippered, nice and slim. It's across your body and sits right on your left hip at ALL times.
Some ladies like having their purse & contents nearby ( DL, pocket change, lipstick, chapstick, small toiletries etc).

If that's not an option, simply keep your purse locked in the trunk. And any pax that uses the trunk, don't forget to get out of the car to do a personal visual, WHILE they are retrieving their items, once at their destination.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I let 2 wolves into my house last week and they ate ALL of the beef jerky that I had in my pantry (without even asking!)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trunkcorpse said:


> I let 2 wolves into my house last week and they ate ALL of the beef jerky that I had in my pantry (without even asking!)


Two wolves with good taste...8>)

Rakos


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Police report, follow up with U/L?


----------



## DrivingMissDevon (Aug 26, 2017)

I am also a female driver and I always ask people if they don't mind sitting in the back (unless it's a pool with only the passenger seat left). 

There's too many things that could go wrong. Stealing, kidnapping, grabbing the steering wheel while I'm on the highway? Not worth the risk...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> My habits on driving safe...
> 
> 
> 
> Never carry unnecessary keys... just your car key.




I thought about sharing a dream I had a few weeks ago but decided not to. 
Not really a manly thing to do go around sharing dreams but this post brought it back so what the heck.

I'll start by saying that I don't drive around afraid of being attacked our anything like that. 
So not sure where this dream/nightmare came from.

Long dream short this dude killed me, but that wasn't the ugly part. 
He came to my house!!!!
He had my house keys and had my address from my driver's license. 
I won't give the other details because it's not even something I want to imagine, but prior to this dream the thought of someone doing that hadn't even crossed my mind, not that I remember anyway.

I stopped carrying my house key in my keychain after that.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


would like to know the followup here...did you contact Uber, and what did they say/do about it? Did you contact police and what did they do/say about it?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought about sharing a dream I had a few weeks ago but decided not to.
> Not really a manly thing to do go around sharing dreams but this post brought it back so what the heck.
> 
> I'll start by saying that I don't drive around afraid of being attacked our anything like that.
> ...


Omg I had a dream that I killed the guy that went to your house and killed you in your dream. Probably because that's what I'd need to do in reality if anyone ever messed with you.

My ex-husband called me a Dream Killer all the time back when we were married, little did he know how much truth his words would actually carry....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you are sure of the description and address of the culprit you should contract with someone who takes care of these types of problems and perhaps recover your property.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

People suck therefore I carry my DL, a little cash and a debit card in my pockets as well as my key fob. No wallet in my car, at all.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Passengers will steal EVERYTHING that isn't nailed down. **(And a few things that are)**
> 
> Your best bet is to keep your wallet in a pocket and not a purse,
> 
> ...


Including leather headrests. Dude almost had it all the way out, but was too drunk to pull and squeeze the release tab. He got a swift smack and kick out for that crap.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


Show up on a *****. You have two places to start looking for them.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Please let us know what the update is......inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

DrivingMissDevon said:


> I am also a female driver and I always ask people if they don't mind sitting in the back (unless it's a pool with only the passenger seat left).
> 
> There's too many things that could go wrong. Stealing, kidnapping, grabbing the steering wheel while I'm on the highway? Not worth the risk...


Thank you for this advice. I really like it and am going to start doing this. Also, this just makes sense for everybody as a front seat fare just creates a lot more distraction. So it's a lot safer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Omg I had a dream that I killed the guy that went to your house and killed you in your dream. Probably because that's what I'd need to do in reality if anyone ever messed with you.
> ...


You're my new UP.net crush


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're my new UP.net crush


Will your old crush be crushed?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Will your old crush be crushed?


Nah, Rakos will understand


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

The less you have in your car, the better off you'll be. 
Before I head out, I take most of my stuff out of my wallet except 1 credit card (lowest credit line for emergencies), $15 bucks in singles (for make change for tips, which has happened), and license. Reg and insurance are always in my car. 
It's always terrible to learn the hard way, but use this as a life lesson and I hope you get yourself back on track with your money and docs. Paxholes suck, karma will do it's job.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a small car phone bag that crosses over my shoulder. Has enough room for license and a few bucks.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm leary of anything that can be used to strangle me. That's true in my house as well as in my car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> I'm leary of anything that can be used to strangle me. That's true in my house as well as in my car.


What goes on in your house?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Been married 26 years, you can't tell me he hasn't wanted to strangle me at times. Lol.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> I'm leary of anything that can be used to strangle me. That's true in my house as well as in my car.


 I always think about my seat belt being perfectly positioned for a stranger to wrap around my neck. I keep a knife close by.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I always think about my seat belt being perfectly positioned for a stranger to wrap around my neck. I keep a knife close by.


I like my chances better with a head on collision than with a knife.
I'll apologize to the people in the other car if they make it.
But I gotta look out for #1 first.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I like my chances better with a head on collision than with a knife.
> I'll apologize to the people in the other car if they make it.
> But I gotta look out for #1 first.


I'm not sure how that will work for you with a seat belt around your neck and massive impact. Seems riskier


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

kah5683 said:


> A guy and his girlfriend and he sits in the front??? That would be a red flag for me.


Maybe the driver was more attractive than his GF?


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Dumbass probably thought it was included as one of Ubers "great amenities!"


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

So this is what they meant by tip is included in the fair! Tip for the pax.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The only things I keep in the car beyond what’s in my pocket is a raincoat, umbrella, and my clipboard and a bucket.

Passengers have tried to walk off with all of them more than once.

But if a customer ripped off your wallet you need to call the cops on them.

But people steal everything... sometimes just got laughs.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Scum bag of a human for sure. 

Stories like this is one of the reasons I got a dashcam that records both ways. It would make the report to the police a lot easier, although he might not have even tried if he noticed a dashcam. 

I wasn't driving for Uber, but a long time ago when I was 19 I picked up a woman who was "stranded" and drove her home. She was so sweet on me, kept grabbing my leg and rubbing it. My 19 year old self thought she was just really into me, she was a bit older but very attractive. Later that day I realized she was distracting me while she slipped almost $100 in cash out of my wallet that was in my right coat pocket. In a way I should thank her, I've never been so oblivious again and always keep my wallet and other valuables in places hands cant discreetly reach when I have someone I don't know well in the car. 

At least in my case she just took my cash and not the whole wallet, it's far worse when you have an ID and cards that are stolen.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


Was this your first ride EVER? Pool, no Pool, what the hell were you thinking?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Trunkcorpse said:


> I let 2 wolves into my house last week and they ate ALL of the beef jerky that I had in my pantry (without even asking!)


Original, peppered, or teriyaki? That's very important in determining sympathy levels.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Driving all the way
From Albuquerque
Living on Funyuns
And beef jerky, yeah

Wearing the ages
Mining the seats for cash
Worn on the edges
Faded like a photo
Left too long on the dash

Better Than Ezra "Juarez"


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> My habits on driving safe...
> 
> Don't carry your wallet, just carry your license. Insurance and registration are already in car _visor_.
> No credit cards. Buy a $50 gas card from your favorite place and keep it buried in your car console.
> ...


I might suggest instead of a knife carry a flat head screw driver. Believe me a blunt object hurts much more than a sharp knife. It also has a much better grip for striking. A knife violates tos but there is nothing that prevents you from carrying a screw driver.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Leave nothing within reach of passengers, front or backseat~








MHR said:


> I'm leary of anything that can be used to strangle me. That's true in my house as well as in my car.


Passenger sitting in back doesn't need anything to strangle driver sitting in front of them. GRAPHIC WARNING~


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Leave nothing within reach of passengers, front or backseat~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow the black dude didn't even seem human


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


I wear a belt-bag with four compartments.

They made one for women too, come in different sizes as well.



UberLady10001 said:


> Thank you for this advice. I really like it and am going to start doing this. Also, this just makes sense for everybody as a front seat fare just creates a lot more distraction. So it's a lot safer.


Be prepared to take a ding in your rating if you ask a pax to sit in the back.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> That's unfortunate to hear but why would you keep your purse near a passenger and even give him the opportunity to steal from you. I make sure to not keep any valuables in arms reach of anyone and always keep my wallet and other things in center console where they can't be reached.


This.

I realize a purse is a ubiquitous existence for the ladies in general. But you have to exercise a modicum of common sense and situational awareness based on your unique work environment. Cast all Prada fashion sense aside when LyfUbering. Wear loose fitting cargo pants/shorts or jackets which have a large amount of storage space. Get a new wallet and put only the critical docs (new driver's license, backup cell, 1-3 main and back up debit/cc, $30-$50 emergency cash and loose change). That's all you need in the event of an unforseen personal or roadside emergency while driving. WTH are you driving around with gift cards FFS? And when do you find the time to even use them while working?

Seriously, your whole attitude towards this criminal act against you sounds like "meh--I'll just get a reissued my driver's license and other stolen stuff". What did Uber say when you reported it to them? Did you explicitly request this pax be deactivated from the platform? I hope you exercised some logic and immediately reported this pax/trip when you found your belongings missing. Report them to the POLICE/law enforcement. DON'T rely on Uber to perform any oversight going through their trip reports to find the perp. They'll only get proactive (investigate and/or deactivate pax) when law enforcement steps in. Take a screen shot of the pool route and make a note of the drop off pax location for the police. If the perp tried to use your credit cards/do ID theft with your driver's license etc. in that area of the drop off, the cops would at least have a lead on where to begin tracking the electronic breadcrumbs.

I personally use a separate debit and 2 backup credit cards on which I put a daily spending cap of $200 (debit) to $200 (monthly for the 2 cc). Since I rely on my debit for gas/food, I'm always aware of where that is. Left jeans front pocket AWAY from pax side. Backup droid, cash & 2 backup cc in my left inner jacket pocket. On the side AWAY from pax. lol. Leaving your belongings accessible like that in the open is putting a 24 hr McD's sign on your vehicle.

Anyhow, consider notifying your bank/financial institutions and as them to put a daily spending limit on any future cc you keep on your possession when Ubering in the future. It pays to protect yourself from identity theft.



rex jones said:


> wow the black dude didn't even seem human


I feel really bad for that guy in first video. But seriously ppl,

Dumb and dumber.......


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

rex jones said:


> wow the black dude didn't even seem human


It's a Pool trip...a very _dehumanizing_ experience, indeed.



Cynergie said:


> This.
> 
> I realize a purse is a ubiquitous existence for the ladies in general. But you have to exercise a modicum of common sense and situational awareness based on your unique work environment. Cast all Prada fashion sense aside when LyfUbering. Wear loose fitting cargo pants/shorts or jackets which have a large amount of storage space. Get a new wallet and put only the critical docs (new driver's license, backup cell, 1-3 main and back up debit/cc, $30-$50 emergency cash and loose change). That's all you need in the event of an unforseen personal or roadside emergency while driving. WTH are you driving around with gift cards FFS? And when do you find the time to even use them while working?
> 
> ...


Somehow I don't think cargo pants or credit card limits would have helped this Uber driver~






Driving strangers can be a VERY DANGEROUS activity. Any concern about passenger/s, Do Not start Trip, or if concerns arise Cancel Trip in a safe place and have passenger/s exit YOUR car.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
No but a dashcam could've been extremely helpful post humously for the victim prosecuting his murder in any court of law.

And we were talking about a petty thief vs what is clearly a psychotic murder. The girl was caught on camera literally walking out of a Walmart store. Without paying. _For a knife and machete_. Which implies s_he may not have had time to find a bag BIG enough to package the machete_.....

Then unfortunate Uber driver victim picked up said psychotic pax. Who IMO, was apparently CARRYING AN (UNWRAPPED?) KNIFE AND/OR (UNWRAPPED) MACHETE??? 

http://wgntv.com/2017/05/31/help-me...aled-in-murder-of-uber-driver-in-lincolnwood/

Too bad the average Uber driver can't afford the 360. Couldn't hurt to invest in getting one. It's quite likely this unstable teen would've failed to notice the dash cam, given her psychotic mental state. And fact she ran in panic after crashing the car, which her attorneys will likely use as lack of premeditation in this heinous crime. But one must wonder WTF originally pushed her to leave her home. Take 2 Uber rides to a Walmart. Just so she could buy deadly WMD with no bullets. I hope that guy didn't have a family to support. SMH

http://autoweek.com/article/product...g-and-alerts-you-someone-tries-steal-your-car


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> No but a dashcam could've been extremely helpful post humously for the victim prosecuting his murder in any court of law.
> 
> And we were talking about a petty thief vs what is clearly a psychotic murder. The girl was caught on camera literally walking out of a Walmart store. Without paying. _For a knife and machete_. Which implies she may not have had time to find a bag BIG enough to package the machete.....
> ...


Dashcam extremely helpful for the _out of line_ passenger. But, as one can see in the _dashcam footage,_ with crazy people they will do whatever they decide, dashcam or not. And, I do not want any posthumous rulings to 'help' after the fact. I drove Friday/Saturday night bar close hours for first 2 years here in L.A. - no more. Past year without that pain and I enjoy driving again. As well, I am very selective of where I pick up and who I drive, now. Be safe everyone 

ADD: Any hint of weird or scary...Cancel Trip or End Trip. $2.62 is not worth your life.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Leave nothing within reach of passengers, front or backseat~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! That is scary right there. At that angle not sure pepper spray would have helped, and if you pulled a knife (or screwdriver) to stab him he might have taken it and used it on the driver.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

WelcomeTree said:


> Dayum! That is scary right there. At that angle not sure pepper spray would have helped, and if you pulled a knife (or screwdriver) to stab him he might have taken it and used it on the driver.


Identical _angle_ and pepper spray (I have pepper gel) worked very nicely~


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I like my chances better with a head on collision than with a knife.
> I'll apologize to the people in the other car if they make it.
> But I gotta look out for #1 first.


You could always aim for a telephone pole, a wall, or a lane divider....I've thought about this scenario too and I try to keep in mind stationary objects won't be able to swerve out of the way like another driver might. 



UberLady10001 said:


> Thank you for this advice. I really like it and am going to start doing this. Also, this just makes sense for everybody as a front seat fare just creates a lot more distraction. So it's a lot safer.


Hey UberLady!

I hope you're having a nice holiday despite your recent bad luck.

Did you contact Uber and the police department in the town the theft occurred in? Any luck on your items being returned?


----------



## TJones491 (May 16, 2017)

Man, I hope your holidays improve!  Did you end up turning the guy into the police/contacting Uber?


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

Scott.Sul said:


> My habits on driving safe...
> 
> Don't carry your wallet, just carry your license. Insurance and registration are already in car _visor_.
> No credit cards. Buy a $50 gas card from your favorite place and keep it buried in your car console.
> ...


I carry glass bottle water on cup holder so in case of incident you can break it and turn to something to defend yourself.



UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse.  I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


You're not first one ,they stole mine 8 month ago.


----------



## Cryptid_hunter (May 27, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


I just had a pax steal my iPhone charger and a small tablet I had to for my pax to watch movies on long trips. I confronted him about it and he denied it then took off running.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cryptid_hunter said:


> I just had a pax steal my iPhone charger and a small tablet I had to for my pax to watch movies on long trips. I confronted him about it and he denied it then took off running.


Safe ride from Point A to Point B. Nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## Cryptid_hunter (May 27, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Safe ride from Point A to Point B. Nothing more, nothing less...


I agree. Only reason I had them in the first place was because most passengers appreciate it and made for better tips. I've had over 2k rides so maybe I should be surprised it lasted this long to begin with.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cryptid_hunter said:


> I agree. Only reason I had them in the first place was because most passengers appreciate it and made for better tips. I've had over 2k rides so maybe I should be surprised it lasted this long to begin with.


Report to Uber and see if they will charge pax card for the theft, maybe.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm calling bs. Unless you take the wallet and sit it in the pax's lap, I can't see how a pax can steal your wallet without you seeing it, unless you get out of the car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home.


If you didn't notice the disappearance until later, how are you sure how it disappeared?
Was there an arrest and/or prosecution?
BTW, I like cats. I hope your cat didn't go hungry due to the missing wallet.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude, you sound paranoid, you will do great in the armed services


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Dude, you sound paranoid, you will do great in the armed services


Whoa whoa WHOA!


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you didn't notice the disappearance until later, how are you sure how it disappeared?
> Was there an arrest and/or prosecution?
> BTW, I like cats. I hope your cat didn't go hungry due to the missing wallet.


There was only one opportunity all evening to rifle thru my purse without my being aware of it. It was during this pool ride when I got out of the vehicle to help the blind guy with his service animal find his way to my vehicle. Also, that was the only ride all evening where anybody was in the front seat. It was either the blind guy highly unlikely/impossible or the young teenage delinquent man. I didn't even report it. Just chalked it up to paying a little more tuition for life's lessons learned.

Also, Kitty Kat NEVER goes hungry. He would make my life a living hell if he doesn't get fed on time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> There was only one opportunity all evening to rifle thru my purse without my being aware of it.


Opportunities happen much quicker than you realize.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Opportunities happen much quicker than you realize.


Interesting posot...butt....

Maybe my little old monkey eyes...

Are not as good as everyone else's...

It looks like he stole a CD....???

But...it hapoened SO fast....8>O

Thanks for the education...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Maybe my little old monkey eyes...Are not as good as everyone else's...It looks like he stole a CD....???
> But...it hapoened SO fast....8>O


Thief shoves the stolen wallet into his front pant pocket. You can see the form of the stolen wallet through his pant, rectangular, not square like CD.
I doubt a young black thief would be interested in scoping out some Arabic music.


----------



## Kemjaxon (Jul 23, 2018)

I had two pax steal my tablet out of my car once. To bad for them it had gps on it and i tracked them down and took it back from them.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

WelcomeTree said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. Scum bag of a human for sure.
> 
> Stories like this is one of the reasons I got a dashcam that records both ways. It would make the report to the police a lot easier, although he might not have even tried if he noticed a dashcam.
> 
> ...


At least you got the happy ending!



UberLady10001 said:


> So I took my 1st UberPool ride today and a young man who sat in my front seat stole my wallet out of my purse. I didn't realize it until I stopped by Walmart to get some cat food on the way home. Credit Card, Driver's license, 2 Merry Christmas gift cards and about $69 bucks.
> 
> What bothers me most tho is I actually wished him a Merry Christmas when he got out with his girlfriend.


Sorry to hear that. They will take dvds, CD's. Dash cams don't always catch it.


----------

